# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Natuurlijke bloedverdunner

## frans38

Van mijn cardioloog moet ik een bloedverdunner slikken.
Omdat in tussen 1980 en 1985 2 maagzweertjes heb gehad
krijg ik maagklachten,ondanks de maagbeschermer.Ik ben dan ook niet van plan deze nog te slikken,met al die bijwerkingen.
Nou lees ik dat 3 kiwi's het effect heeft van een kinderasprientje,
ook tomaten dragen er aan bij.
Ik zou graag advies willen ontvangen over de natuurlijke bloedverdunners.

Frans Jansen

----------


## Sefi

Zo ver ik weet zijn er voedingssupplementen die bloedverdunnend werken.
Ik heb er over gelezen, maar kan me de naam niet meer herinneren. Het lijkt me het beste dat je dit even navraagt bij de apotheek of een gezondheidswinkel.

----------


## frans38

Bedankt Sefi,
Ik zal morgen eens informeren bij de jouw aangewezen adressen.
Frans

----------


## vinkveen

Hallo,Frans
Probeer,druivenpit opc,
Groetjes, Arend

----------

